# Physician Assisted Suicide?



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

How do you guys feel about physician assisted suicide? Is it completely and always wrong? Or should it be allowed in cases of terminal illness where the patient has no chance of surviving and is only going to live in complete suffering and pain?

I'm interested to know how this community feels about the topic---I'd love to hear your responses below :!:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

Very interesting topic. Well I'm not sure if you're aware, but there is a doctor by the name of Jack Kevorkian- he is a US doctor, who use to perform Euthanasia (The act of killing a terminally ill person painlessly for reason's of mercy) He would provide all the stuff needed and give it to the patients who had personally asked him for help to die because they were terminally ill and didn't wanna go through the pain. So it was not the doctor's fault at all- he just respected the wishes of those who had a terminal illness and seriously wanted to die to avoid the extremely painful procedures. However, this doctor went to jail many times for this act- then he got out- people argued against him, while others argued that it wasn't his fault since the patients had asked for it. When he came out of jail- he continued to do the same thing but this time he would tape the terminally ill patient first, in which the patient would talk and say that he was doing this on his own will and had asked Dr. Kevorkian to help him die. Unfortunately that didn't work either, and this doctor was once again placed in jail- he remained in jail after that and the act of performing euthanasia became illegal in the US. 

I personally think that it wasn't the doctor's fault at all. God forbid (and I repeat that a million time), if someone I knew or love has a terminal illness- it will KILL me to let them die- BUT I will respect their wishes. Sometimes the patient is in soooooooo much pain- that they actually tell you they wanna die-plz let them die- they don't wanna be placed on machinery in order to stay alive. I'll be heart broken, but I'll have to respect their wishes, because as people have said before- if you continue to keep a loved one alive on machinery even after you see them in so much pain, and they tell you they wanna die- then you're just being selfish. 

Someone I know just recently passed away one and half year ago due to Cancer. He was a father of 3 kids and when he found out he had cancer- he use to always say, "I?ll survive- I?ll fight back; I wanna be with my kids- I'll be healthy enough to see them grow up and on n on- This man had so much courage- he really wanted to live. He went through all that horrible pain and other medical procedures- for a whole year. However, there came a time when he, who always wanted to live and fight back- begged his wife to tell the doctors to let him die and stop the painful procedure.  

- So I know it's a very hard thing to do when you gotta decide for your loved ones or whoever- but I personally believe that when the patient is in so much pain that they actually ask you to plz let them die peacefully without the pain- THEN you gotta respect their wishes :!:

And as for if it's wrong or not- Only Allah (Swt) knows best-!


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Compelty wrong


----------



## Tehmina (Feb 9, 2006)

*Mercy Killing*

Nobody wants to be miserable. I am all for phsyician assisted suicide but i guess its not that simple. How many patients did you come across who were in pain and yet not depressed? Not many! All these patients need emotional and psychological support. 
It seems unfair to force a person to live when he no longer wishes to and yet inhuman to help somebody die. 
I guess there should be a panel of doctors and psychiatrists who decide whether a patient is a candidate for euthanasia or not ..... 
In the end, i'd rather ask somebody to help me die than lead a life full of misery and dependency.
But the question is ... what about patients like Terri Schiavo who didn't have the time to decide? Who decides for them?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

Tahmina,
Ok I completely lost you- WHAT SIDE ARE YOU ON? lolz you say one thing...well first you wrote that it's completely wrong...and then you end up saying that you'd rather ask someone to help you die than suffer...sooo :? ur really not making too much sense- not to be rude or anything. You also said that doctors and psychiatrists should decide whether a patient is a candidate for eutanasia--who gave them the right to decide then? Doctors have no right to decide that- they just gotta treat the patient. The right should only be given to the patient or close family of the patients. Which leads me to the story of Terri- Her husband decided for her because lawfully he had the right over his wife after his wife herself. In other words- first the patient gotta decide, if for whatever reason the patient is unable to...then the spouse of the patient is given that right- if not them then the parents (or perhaps its the kids)- but I think it's parents and then kids and then siblings- or may be it's spouse, kids, parents, and then siblings- something like that, but the spouse is defn. next in line after the patient.- that's how it is in the U.S. That's why Terri's husband decided and he actually said that his wife had told him from before that she didn't wanna be placed on machinery.


----------



## Tehmina (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, i believe its not as simple as a straight do-it-or-dont-do-it situation. One person (like a husband) can be biased, might not be aware of the medical outcomes/situation. 
And i think i said quite candidly that i am all for it but at the same time we should try to understand why people are against it. There is more to it than what you see.....
But i guess you are one of those people who can only see one side of the pic and believe that what they think is right!
And yes you sounded quite rude.... learn to argue without being rude .... that's the quality of a good speaker and a leader 
PS> @moazzma.... its tEhmina and not tAhmina... :-S


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

LOLZ--aaahh no, you haven't seen me being rude yet- :roll: 
I am not those types of people who just see one part of the picture and stick to it- Rehan had asked how we feel and what's our opinion - so mostly when people give their opinion they choose a side. Even when you write a paper or try to persuade someone, you usually don't say "ohhh yea this is correct--but that can also be correct, and this is true but also this...etc." if you talk like that, there's a good chance people will ignore you. That?s like you saying, ?Oh I am a Muslim, but I eat pork, and I drink?- Eh, sorry to bust your bubble but it doesn?t work like that. You can't always be here and there in life- you gotta choose a side and a stand. When you're making a statement or an opinion, you gotta back it up with good facts and answers- and I know I did that. 

I asked you to clarify your response because it was unclear to me. And I did say earlier that I am not trying to be rude- I just felt your response was a bit unclear. Now if you thought it was rude, even when I specifically mentioned that I am not trying to be rude...then you got some temper issues- take some anger management classes. May be you got too much stress  it's ok...I understand.  

And yes I know it's not Tahmina...it's Tehmina...I noticed that after I finished writing my response- but didn't find it too important to go back and edit it. :?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

hahaha  that's funny. You tell her Mo, these paki's take things to the heart. Ya need to learn to chill. The girl asked for a clarification of your unclear comment , don't gotta have a heart attack ya know...what I mean? lol Naahh ya probably don.t :twisted: 
Ya wanna see rudeness, we'll show u rudeness BRONX STYLE- don't hate and don't mess. 

By the way, I agree that if the patient asks to die because of too much pain, as moazzma mentioned, then we should let them. And if the patient isn't able to say anything, then the spouse or the relative next in line decides. usually the patient has told his/her spouse from before to what extent they want the treatment. That's my opinion, and that's how it is in the USA, Tehmina/tahmina you got a problem with it, ya let me know


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

_these paki's take things to the heart_


y is it that pakistanis living in the US feel that they're somehow superior to those that are still in pakistan ....


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

lolz @ saqib- you crack me up :lol: , let it go yaar. 

and Sohaib, we don't feel that way- but when someone starts something for no reason, when i specifically said, "i'm not trying to be rude" then that person needs to learn to chill. 
Whether you agree or not, girls living in Pakistan are the ones, actually, who feel they are really superior and can get their freaking attitudes. Well it might work on the boys in Pakistan- but no way in hell is it working here.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

i guess u'll see more of the 'freakin attitudes' once ur in the pakland :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

@ Moazzma- lolz that was funny yaar.at least we both agree that we understood what she meant a little late, but that ****** rudeness got to go :lol: 

@Sohaib- moazzma and I have been to Pakistan many times to visit and we have seen all their attitudes. Because of that reason I have ended up hating going back to Pakistan, but she still loves to.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

i would still say that our judgements shudnt be based on the actions of few members of a group/nationality/religion ....


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, you're absolutely right about that. we can't blame our country, religion, race etc. due to the actions of some of its people. 

And yea saqib, we didn't get what she meant due to some "technical problems" lolz as we defined it in class :wink: LOLZ so it was half our fault- so Tehmina we are apologizing for that...but we still stand true for *everything else* that was mentioned in our previous comments about you.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

I've been off the scene for a min. and I'm just catching up... Wow did I miss a lot! :shock: Guys, there is no need for all this hostility. I'm glad that you were able to be a bigger "Wo-man" about it all at the end, Mo. Remember Rehan is trying to start something positive with this site. We have to be proffesional at all times because you might never know who's watching.

With that said... My opinion on the whole matter is that it should be no one's choice but God (Allah)'s. Only he knows how much pain a person can bare. I feel that he brought me into this world so he should take me out, what ever way that may be. It's a medics job to maintain my health or make it better, but its not his job to take my life away no matter what I say or what anyone close to me says. Suicide is wrong Period!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

hey Natacha,
Yea I heard that side before as well - that since Allah (Swt) is the one who gave us life, He should be the only one to take it back. I defn. agree with you on that one. But for those who don't believe in religion or sometimes coz of other reasons...they tend to ask to be dead rather than be placed on machinery. 
lolz and yes you missed a lot- these things happen all the time...oh well, I am over it now


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

Moazzma said:


> Even when you write a paper or try to persuade someone, you usually don't say "ohhh yea this is correct--but that can also be correct, and this is true but also this...etc."


Wrong. Complexity (i.e. the ability to show your understanding of multiple views) is the hallmark of a good essay. Tehmina, I think that last comment earns me some kind of Patho points.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

lolz...atenolol, I was talking about a persuasive essay :roll: duhhhh!!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

Ohhhhhh hell ****** no, don't say sorry to that "you know what" for us being half wrong- my ass. 

lol ok Mo we're retarded, sitting in the same class but talkin on this shit. as soon as Ms. carlson turns around, Imma come to ur row lol, save a seat for me :lol:


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

Saqiz87 said:


> Ohhhhhh hell f***** no, don't say sorry to that "you know what" for us being half wrong- my ass.
> 
> lol ok Mo we're retarded, sitting in the same class but talkin on this shit. as soon as Ms. carlson turns around, Imma come to ur row lol, save a seat for me :lol:


Read this
Read this as well

Don't agree with people just to get in their pants. :shock: :evil:


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey guys, let it go! If you dont have anything nice to say, keep your mouth shut, please. The girl was only agreeing on what I said... and there is no need to swear in order to support a persons response (I'm refering to two different people in this part). We are not in elementary anymore, we are all young adults here so lets all act like it...


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

_Ya wanna see rudeness, we'll show u rudeness BRONX STYLE- don't hate and don't mess

That's my opinion, and that's how it is in the USA, Tehmina/tahmina you got a problem with it, ya let me know 

@ Moazzma- lolz that was funny yaar.at least we both agree that we understood what she meant a little late, but that ****** rudeness got to go 

@Sohaib- moazzma and I have been to Pakistan many times to visit and we have seen all their attitudes. Because of that reason I have ended up hating going back to Pakistan, but she still loves to

Ohhhhhh hell f***** no, don't say sorry to that "you know what" for us being half wrong- my ass. _


grow up !


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

_just to get into their pants_

@ atenolol : get your freakin mind out of the gutter; we're good friends. Don't start that s***.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

OH Shut the F*** up atenolol. That's it, now you crossed the damn limit. You watch your mouth when you say crap like that. Your mind is corrupt, just goes to show everyone how you feel about your own friends. You *******, she's like my sister; I'm just very frank, just like I am with all my other friends in school. 
You are a ****** corrupt minded *** ****
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rehan, can you please tell me how to delete my account from this site?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

it's ok yaar, let it go. Ignore him.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

yaar, there's a limit to how much a person can stand. This ****** crossed the limit. He said something very very wrong. I can stand anything. I cursed, I understand if he does back. I said something rude, I understand if he says something rude. BUT THAT *** **** said something that was very wrong. He had no right and no reason to say that to us. He doesn't even know us, or who we really love. I could see how his corrupt mind thought of that but he doesn't know how we view each other. Seriously I can stand anything all rudeness all come backs but not s*** where people insult me or my friends, especially my friends who are females. 
he is disgusting.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

yaar i think to close the account, you can just delete your profile. not sure, try it.


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

Give me a break. :roll:


----------



## Tehmina (Feb 9, 2006)

*laughs out loud* 
People have so much time i swear... 
Anyways whoever started this you-are-paki-im-american discussion, i never thought it was about being Pakistani or american,.... just shows how lame your reaasoning is and how narrow your outlook....
i always thought ..... Vanity that accompanies idiocy leads to an ignorance that is worse than absolute ignorance....(and yes i am calling you guys ignorant now
:lol: )
im out ..... this whole discussion has become too senseless and prejudiced for me anyway... dont have time for such small-minded discussions..


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

LOLZZ...OH MY GOD. I am sorry for laughing at this time when we're trying to settle this...but this is so funny. Everyone is online because of a comment tehmina and I made.  I feel important. lolzz


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

and wow over 231 people viewed *this* conversation in just 2 days. lolz 
Humans are so funny.


----------



## khayali (Feb 9, 2006)

i support atenolol 110%. His statements are relevant and straight to the point. He speaks the truth. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

Moazzma ! boy am i happy we dont have the likes of you at "paki" land !! haha 

ur turning this into a personal issue ,...... and u started it ! and than u dragged tehmina into it ,..... i can see the lack of maturity at this young age ,.. u better do something about it though before u give pakistani american girls a BAD name !! :twisted:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

you are very welcome. In fact THANK *YOU* for joining us and being a part of this extremely educational topic.  

lol


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

Pakistan Zinda baad


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

excuse me Dr. Evil... I didn't turn this into a personal issue. I stated my opinion which I had the full right to say. You gotta go back and re-read the chat and see who really took it personally. 
I didn't drag tehmina anywhere--and trust me I don't want to either. 

Lack of maturity...you are very right about that. I am sorry, I am not as old as you yet. 
Please forgive me.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

here we go again


----------



## khayali (Feb 9, 2006)

sohaib i miss u.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

same here


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

Dr. Evil- you aren't even part of this. where u come from with who drag who. GET THE F DOWN


----------



## khayali (Feb 9, 2006)

why is my rank intern. I should be a fricken Professor.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

yo evil. let me tell you something I WAS THE ONE WHO TOOK THE DAMN ISSUE PERSONALLY. They both said something and I made it go to the point where it is. So you keep your mouth shut and talk to me if you got a problem not moazzma


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

hey sohaib bhai ! how u doing ,...nice seeing u on med students,.....how come we dont see ur personal DP on orkut !!  

and moazzma,....learn some manners and ill reply ur posts ! *enuff said !


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

hey saqiz87 .. enuf with the cussin ... theres no use continuing this pointless discussion ...


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

we dont see urs either


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

ufff lolzzzzzzzz OMG. PLZZZ STOP. Saqib let it go yaar. Rehannnnnnnn where are you??? Please tell us how to quit membership. lolz This is way too much.


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

are u her daddy ?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

Dr. Evil you learn to mind your business first before me and her learn manners.You a *****


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

yes I am evil. took you that long to figure that out? MAD SLOW


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

Saqiz87 said:


> So you keep your mouth shut and talk to me if you got a problem not moazzma


I find the mechanisms of "keep your mouth shut" and "talk to me" as diametrically opposite. Rehan, I sugges a high school diploma as a new prerequisite for writing posts.


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

unlike u ! i have a life !! .... u hormonal freak !


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

lolzz @Dr. Evil...naah I am sorry...not as old as you yet and neither do I know as many manners as you do. 

wow...you're older...you're becoming a doctor...plus you know sooooo many manners...WOW. WAY TO GO! mad propz to you.


----------



## Tehmina (Feb 9, 2006)

too many women spoil the forum ....*sigh* .... lol


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

see bhabz ! u have an army of your own ! we could bring down anyone ! :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

lolzz I agree. I feel bad. sorry guyz :lol:


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

Estrogen levels are through the roof on this forum. Naush/Tehmina: you guys inadvertently lifted Moazzma to Chief Resident status by provoking her replies. It burns don't it?? :twisted:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

atenolol I meant shut her mouth when she blames someone else for something i did. 


and yo evil, you all this an army? HAHAHA you're pathetic


----------



## khayali (Feb 9, 2006)

When in doubt, ask ronalidinho


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey guys,

Sorry, I've been a tad bit preoccupied catching up on all these posts.

I know stuff can get heated sometimes, especially when we're discussing stuff with people who are strangers, but lets try our best to keep it civil here--that way everyone can benefit from this site.

Lively discussion is fine but lets not start cursing. Cursing is *against the forum rules* and will not be tolerated. 

You can see the forum rules here.

Other than that, I'm all for the free expression of ideas and opinions, but lets just try to be mature about it!

Thanks guys


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

LOLZZZZZ OH MY GOD...THIS IS SO FUNNY. how the hell did I get chief resident status? lolzz did Rehan do that? lolzzzz omg lolz
I am gonna die laughing.


----------



## Zia (Mar 24, 2006)

i dnt knw about it ..like im livinmg in pakistan n here its not the issue..so id nt knw if i can understand all about assisted suicides...but personally i feel it will b like commiting a muder..i dnt wanna bring relegion in this discussion but i feel its not allowed in ne relegion either..


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

Saqiz you are showing classical signs and symptoms of DBS (douche bag syndrome). I suggest consultation with your neighborhood Infectious Disease Specialist as soon as an appointment becomes available. No need to thanks me, it's my job.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

aww rehan you're seriously the best . lolz 

you rock!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

nicely said zia.


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

i know atenolol ,....i'm so cool ! 8)


----------



## khayali (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey atenolol, can you tell me the lab. diagnosis of DBS


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

lolzzz sorry rehan. I asked you a question about closing the account, you didn't tell me that.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

@evil...cool my ***  sorry rehan. lol


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

lolzz you crack me up saqib...


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

The only lab test indicated for DBS is blood testosterone levels. They are usually non existent in DBS. Pathogenesis is still under investigation, but leydig cell pathology has been considered. 

Patient will usually present with inability to construct proper sentences, dressing like a ****, and erectile dysfunction. Wearing leather pants is also seen in rare cases.

DBS is incurable. A symptomatic treatment is available, and consists of shutting the hell up.


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

listen u midget ! i passed mensa when u were still ******** in ur diapers ! so get off my case !


----------



## Tehmina (Feb 9, 2006)

you actually got through mensa.... ooops ... what am i gettin into ...lol


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

doesn't every girl get their mensa at around 11-12 years old?


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

wow...the use of "lolz" is mind-numbing on this site. please stop the madness. i beg of you!


----------



## khayali (Feb 9, 2006)

lolz


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

btw, I know what MENSA is...I was making a joke :shock:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

ahaha @evil you mad old. passed that already? wow getting ready to pass out completely now haan? good luck with that and life after death, don't worry, I'll forgive your ***


----------



## Tehmina (Feb 9, 2006)

another woman in the house


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

lolz yaar don't say that.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

lolz


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

Saqiz, you are so excruciatingly lame.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

moazzma, thank god for the half day!  Dr. Eevilz ass is getting kicked.

ali is sitting here dying lol. he said something mad funny but she'll pass out right now if i say it. hahaha


----------



## Zia (Mar 24, 2006)

wats going on?no1 is talking about the topic nemore lol...its jst natural after a while u get bored with 1 thing...


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

saqib GET OVER IT YAAAAAAR and plzzzzz don't take it to that extent- don't say anything about anyonez parents.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Unless this thread returns back to the original topic, I will have no choice but to lock it.

Ladies and gentlemen, lets all try to act like our age is in the double digits, _please._

Any post in violation of the rules of this forum will be deleted.

Thanks!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

lol Rehan you're too nice. lol
ok this is the end. I am gonna post a new topic and then I am out of here.


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

everyone please go back to your respective myspace/friendster/orkut/etc for your daily dose of drama. thank you.


----------



## khayali (Feb 9, 2006)

saqiz do you enjoy eating Portuguese breakfasts?


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

rehan ! wait till u come to college tomorrow ,.... i'll fix u up real nice ,...u with your freaking rules !


----------



## Zia (Mar 24, 2006)

yeah thats the rite thing to do!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

khayali rocks


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

This thread has been locked, for obvious reasons.


----------

